# Kein Sound unter Intel HD-Audio

## mildi

Hi, 

ich wollt bei mir meine Soundkarte installieren und bin nach der Gentoo-Alsa Anleitung gegangen doch ich bekomm kein Kein ton aus meinen Notebook Lautsprechern.

Hier mal die Lspci 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0407 (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 12)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

dann mal cat /proc/asound/cards

```

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xfebfc000 irq 21

```

 n

#cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

```

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.15 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux Stronghold 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #9 SMP Mon Apr 28 17:42:24 CEST 2008 i686

Config options: 0

Installed drivers: 

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config: 

HDA Intel at 0xfebfc000 irq 21

Audio devices:

0: STAC92xx Analog (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers:

0: SigmaTel STAC9205

```

#lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

bsd_comp                4480  0 

ppp_synctty             4992  0 

ppp_async               5888  2 

crc_ccitt               2176  1 ppp_async

ppp_generic            16148  11 bsd_comp,ppp_synctty,ppp_async

slhc                    4736  1 ppp_generic

snd_seq                27984  0 

snd_seq_device          4108  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            26656  0 

snd_mixer_oss          10240  1 snd_pcm_oss

rtc                     7068  0 

hci_usb                 8604  0 

bluetooth              31076  1 hci_usb

usbhid                 17536  0 

nvidia               7347360  26 

snd_hda_intel         217244  1 

snd_pcm                42884  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

thermal                 8988  0 

snd_timer              11652  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

ohci1394               21552  0 

snd                    25188  9 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

uhci_hcd               15500  0 

ehci_hcd               21004  0 

b44                    16400  0 

ieee1394               48696  1 ohci1394

ssb                    16516  1 b44

usbcore                77420  5 hci_usb,usbhid,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd

soundcore               3680  1 snd

sg                     18704  0 

mii                     3584  1 b44

battery                 7684  0 

processor              20808  1 thermal

snd_page_alloc          5128  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

ac                      3204  0 

button                  4496  0 
```

also wie es aussieht ist der Intel treiber installiert und wir auch geladen...aber ich bekomm kein Sound raus. Im Alsa - Mixer ist auch alle Kanäle an. 

Ich bekomm nur ein komischen Rauschen aus dem Lautsprechern und ich weis net woran das liegen kann. 

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. 

MfG mildi

----------

## michael_w

Findet alsaconf die Soundkarte?

----------

## mildi

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Findet alsaconf die Soundkarte?

 

ja also alsoconf findet die Soundkarte..wird ja auch darüber configuriert.

----------

## SvenFischer

ist evtl. noch ein Kanal stumm, oder PCM + Master nicht aufgedreht (alsamixer)?

----------

## mildi

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> ist evtl. noch ein Kanal stumm, oder PCM + Master nicht aufgedreht (alsamixer)?

 

Ich hab in meinem Alsamixer gar keine kanäle die wie PCM und Master

----------

## b3cks

Was für ein Notebook hast du denn? Kann es veilleicht sein, dass der Sound-Chip hardwareseitig gemuted wird? Ist z.B. bei neueren Thinkpads der Fall.

----------

## mildi

ich hab ein Dell Vostro 1500

----------

## danvari

du musst vermutlich der alsa konfiguration sagen, um welchen typ es sich hier handelt (snd-options ...). ich habe selbst einen lenovo n200 mit intel hd-audio und ich muss z.b. den typ "lenovo" übergeben, sonst habe ich keinen sound. alsaconf macht dies nicht automatisch.

aber generell hast du sound z.b. unter ubuntu? ist dies der fall wird dir vermutlich die snd-options fehlen. schau mal nach ob die bei dir gesetzt ist. bin gerade nicht an meinem laptop, aber müsste /etc/modules.d/alsa oder so sein.

----------

## mildi

Hi ne bei mir ist die snd-option net gesetzt, hab im internet geschaut aber ich find keine angaben welche option ich da eingeben muss. 

Mir ist heute aufgefallen das beim booten die meldung kommt Can`t found modules snd-hda-intel, wobei wenn ich modprobe mach das Module snd-hda-intel geladen ist.

Kann mir jemand da weiter helfen, weis echt nicht mehr weiter. 

MfG mildi

----------

## Schwaba

welchen Kernlel hast du? Ich hatte das Problem mit dem 2.6.24 auch, habe dann auf den 2.6.23.x downgegraded und dann liefs ohne problem (also unter Ubuntu   :Wink:  )

----------

## mildi

hmmm.... ich hab auch den 2.6.24 

Dann werd ich es mal mit einem anderen Kernel versuchen

Danke für den Tip, werd mich melden wenn es klappt oder nicht.

MfG mildi

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

verwendest du Genkernel oder hast du den Kernel selber kompiliert?

Ich hab das selbe Sound-Device und einen 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 Kernel und keine Probleme. Wohlgemerkt hab ich keinen Laptop aber ich denke daran sollte es nicht liegen.

Die Treiberunterstützung hab ich auch fest eingebaut.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device-Drivers --> Sound ---> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture ---> Pci-Devices --->
> 
>  <*> Intel HD Audio
> ...

 

Wobei diese unter-Positionen (Build ...) vor irgendwann hinzugekommen sind. Zumindest bei meiner Ersteinrichtung dieses Mainboards mit 2.6.20, gab es sie noch nicht. Vielleicht funktionierte es bei anderen nicht, weil sie diese Codecs nicht aktiviert haben?

Bei mir wurden diese Einstellungen nach einem update mit "make oldconfig" von selbst eingerichtet.

Grüße, Chris

----------

## 153373

Hallo,

ich habe auch ein Dell Vostro 1500 mit Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (SigmaTel STAC9205 Codec).

Ich surfe jetzt schon zwei Tage und habe viele Lösungsvorschläge ausprobiert, habe aber nichts erreicht.

Mit alsa-driver 1.0.14 (bzw. dem im Kernel  2.6.24-gentoo-r7 enthaltenen Treiber) bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung von sndfile_play:

```
cannot set sample format (Invalid argument)
```

Mit alsa-driver 1.0.15 und 1.0.16 kann ich ebenfalls das Modul snd_hda_intel einfügen, aber ich erhalte Fehlermeldungen wie

```
ALSA lib dlmisc.c:?:(snd_dlsym_verify) unable to verify version for symbol _snd_pcm_plug_open
```

Außerdem noch wird ein Symbol gar nicht gefunden.

Kernel kompiliert und revdep-rebuild habe ich schon ein paar Mal gemacht. Ich habe auch schon verschiedene Parameter für snd_hda_intel in /etc/modprobe.conf für mode= probiert, ohne Erfol.

Ich würde mich über Hilfe freuen.

Grüße

Stephan Ritscher

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi stephan.ritscher,

also ich ich weiß nicht wie was wo mit dem Codec ist und so.. hab bei mir privat auch immer lieber die Alsa-Module IM Kernel. Was ich mal testen würde wenn bedenklich ist das es ein Treiber-Problem ist ob eine Aktuelle Linux-Live-CD denn Sound-Unterstützung bietet.. Knoppix oder so.

Bei deinem Problem mit den unable to verify version for symbol...blabla:

 *stephan.ritscher wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit alsa-driver 1.0.15 und 1.0.16 kann ich ebenfalls das Modul snd_hda_intel einfügen, aber ich erhalte Fehlermeldungen wie
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bei der Suche hab ich diesen Link entdeckt, der zu einem anderen Thread (ganz anderes Thema) in diesem Forum führt hier:. Da Antwortet Vortex375 auf etwas ähnliches:

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> unable to verify version for symbol _snd_pcm_plug_open
> ```
> ...

 

Vielleicht hilft dir das irgendwie weiter.

----------

## return13

also ich hatte auch probleme mit dem vanilla kernel - seit dem ich auf gentoo-sources testing umgestiegen bin läufts wie geschmiert...

----------

## 153373

Hi,

thanks for your help. I got sound to work under the stable kernel with built-in sound support (momentarily as kernel module, but I assume that this doesn't matter).

```
cannot set sample format (Invalid argument)
```

This error means that some alsa plugins are missing, so I simply had to set ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS correctly and recompile alsa-lib. I didn't test which modules are missing.

I hope this helps other users, too. So, finally, snd_hda_intel works on my Dell Vostro 1500 with gentoo-sources 2.6.24-r8.

Greetings

Stephan

----------

